# Congrats B, Mitch!



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

I just found out that Bernie won Drywall artist of the year! Nice work Mr. You deserve it! Keep innovating!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Congrats Bernie.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Very well done Bernie.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

There Is only one Bernie!! :thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

:thumbup: great job !!!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Right on Bernie :thumbsup: keep up the good work.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Congrats... saw the pics of the job that brought the prize and they're stunning.... definitely well deserved


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Congratulations Bernie! Couldn't happen to a nicer guy. And highly talented too


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Well done Bernie!:thumbup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

That's Awesome Bernie! Congratulations!!! arty:


----------



## RocknRoller (Mar 4, 2011)

Drum roll THE WINNER IS: Bernie Mitchell 
Congratulations Bernie !


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Congratulations and excellent work Bernie ! You are definitely in a league of your own.

Keep 'em coming !


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

thanks fellas.I'd like to say it dos'nt matter who won,but I'd be just kidding myself.But in truth we all win from this contest.I've shared the trim tex catalog with many of my clients.Pictures sell ideas and most have no idea whats available to them, so thanks trim tex for offering us the opportunity to share our work mainstream.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I would like so say I do not give a  ... But I do and it bugs me cause I know I will never win.... but its to know and talk to some of the winners here on DWT . 
I dont think I could ever get any builders here in my little town to spend that kind of money for what I want to do! but I will keep doing what I do and try my best to keep up. 
some of the DWT members might not think it is no big deal but It is a great accomplishment ...kudos to you:thumbsup:


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

mudslingr said:


> Congratulations and excellent work Bernie ! You are definitely in a league of your own.
> 
> Keep 'em coming !


Frank you should post some of your recent pics on here. Your no slouch either when it comes to drywall art.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

RocknRoller said:


> Drum roll THE WINNER IS: Bernie Mitchell
> Congratulations Bernie !


Bernie , Congratulations young man!!!!! We are very proud to have you as or 2014 Drywall Artist of the Year, Bernie took or training course this summer in Toronto at Wallboard Trim and was very patient the first day of classes with Noe and Don the instructors. As they found out more about him they wanted his help to teach the class. We can't wait to get Bernie to our headquarters in Lincolnwood IL and show him off to the world. 

Thanks to everybody who entered the contest as we had several strong candidates who made the final vote very difficult.

WAY to go Bernie :yes: !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Congrats, someone posted s video of you Bernieconcs Facebook group. You're drywall famous!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> Bernie , Congratulations young man!!!!! We are very proud to have you as or 2014 Drywall Artist of the Year, Bernie took or training course this summer in Toronto at Wallboard Trim and was very patient the first day of classes with Noe and Don the instructors. As they found out more about him they wanted his help to teach .!


Like I said ...There's only one Bernie !:yes:


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

My wife and I were treated to a incredible trip to Chicago.Joe and his family,the trim tex team hosted a trip we'll never forget.I doubt we'll ever be able to thank you enough for this experience.What a great group of people you've surrounded yourself with Joe.There is absolutely no question in my mind why this company is a leader in this industry.THANK YOU trim tex.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

A great day for us at the autobaun country club.The ultimate was being a passenger in Joe's BMW.Mhttp://s1164.photobucket.com/user/mitchellber/media/IMG_1009_zpssxyqaqbg.jpg.htmly wife was also up for the challenge and loved the experience.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

I'll try this one more time.pictures at the race track.I didn't have an issue loading photos before.I think the problem is with photobucket.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Hey Bernie you will have to show me the pics next Thursday at CSR


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

*Drywall Artist headed for fame and fortune*

For anyone that doesn't know Bernie Mitchell he is one of the nicest guys you could meet. He is also highly talented. But don't take my word for it: check out this link to "the Trowel" magazine.


http://issuu.com/thetrowel/docs/trowel_jj15_scrn_0289a8e4bbd98e/1?e=16496696/13923367


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

That artwork is awesome. Guys click on the link and press the arrow key to page 21. I couldn't do that in a million years. He really has talent.


----------

